# Pros and Con of GoodStorm's variable images, etc.?



## SynclecronicsMan (Jul 31, 2006)

I've been looking into API's to support variable images, and in addition to the new one from CP we are considering, I just came across one from GoodStorm. Any comments on the pros and cons of using GoodStorm in general and their API in particular?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think many people have used it yet. Most of the fulfillment companies are just getting started with the API stuff, so there's not too many examples yet.

One of the members of the forum here works for Goodstorm, so he may able to give you some info if you contact him directly.


----------



## marcopolo2010 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys, Marco from GoodStorm here. We have a variety of APIs that tap into our printing and ecommerce platforms. We have worked well with other resellers who like our super low base prices but know our user interface needs some improvement. So, they've designed their own site but used our checkout and printing facilities. 

If you're interested, email me directly at marco (at) goodstorm (dot) com and we'll talk about your project so I can better decribe which of our APIs will work for you. 

Thanks -


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

What is this "api" of which you speak?


----------



## marcopolo2010 (Oct 10, 2006)

well, because they potentially give users the power to tap into our ecommerce platforms, thus allowing an unknown user to flood our credit card processing with fake, faulty or stolen credit cards, we do not make them public. But I can be reached at the email in the above post and we can talk more out of this thread.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What is this "api" of which you speak?


it stands for Application programming interface


----------



## marcopolo2010 (Oct 10, 2006)

ah, of course - I interpreted the "what is" as "where are" for some reason. That's what you get for reading and writing in a rush on a friday evening when I should be out - which is where I'm going - so have a great weekend, all!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the help Rodney.


Rodney said:


> it stands for Application programming interface


----------

